
The Technology 202: 200+ companies are calling for a national privacy law - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-technology-202/2018/12/06/the-technology-202-more-than-200-companies-are-calling-for-a-national-privacy-law-here-s-an-inside-look-at-their-proposal/5c0819be1b326b60d128012e/
======
sharemywin
there should be a way to appeal decisions about being denied service.

